
Luis Sepúlveda dies in Spain, killed by COVID19 - alanfranz
https://elpais.com/cultura/2020-04-16/el-escritor-chileno-luis-sepulveda-muere-por-coronavirus-en-oviedo.html
======
alanfranz
English translation:

[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=es&tl=en&u=https%3...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=es&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Felpais.com%2Fcultura%2F2020-04-16%2Fel-
escritor-chileno-luis-sepulveda-muere-por-coronavirus-en-oviedo.html)

